# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  glass pool fence

## president_ltd

g'day, 
have a couple of questions with regard to installing a pool fence in VIC. 
1.  i'm being told that it needs to be done by an "accredited installer" such that there is signed-off paperwork for a building inspector to view, much in the same way that plumbing work is signed off by a plumber.
any truth to this?  as far as i know, the regs are fairly simple/straight forward, and its not difficult for anyone to install a fence to meet said regulations. 
2. we want to go ahead with some glass pool fencing but rather than use metal (stainless steel) posts, instead want to use existing pergola posts where we can (125x125 cypress gold which shouldn't move around) and put in some intermediate ones to turn a 2.8m span into 2 x 1.4m. 
provided posts are appropriately supported (e.g. 500mm into ground), anyone see any issues with this?  
cheers.

----------


## Claw Hama

Not sure about Vic regs but in NSW most glass has to be deamed suitable for the job ie laminated toughened, correct thickness etc and signed off on to building certifiers. Could end up being more expensive than having it done by someone if those timber posts move around I'd be going deeper than 500mm if it was me.

----------


## nev25

> g'day, 
> have a couple of questions with regard to installing a pool fence in VIC. 
> 1. i'm being told that it needs to be done by an "accredited installer" such that there is signed-off paperwork for a building inspector to view, much in the same way that plumbing work is signed off by a plumber.
> any truth to this? as far as i know, the regs are fairly simple/straight forward, and its not difficult for anyone to install a fence to meet said regulations. 
> 2. we want to go ahead with some glass pool fencing but rather than use metal (stainless steel) posts, instead want to use existing pergola posts where we can (125x125 cypress gold which shouldn't move around) and put in some intermediate ones to turn a 2.8m span into 2 x 1.4m. 
> provided posts are appropriately supported (e.g. 500mm into ground), anyone see any issues with this?  
> cheers.

  Can I add another question 
Do you need a fence around an above ground pool of you remove the ladder while the pool is not in use 
I don't have a pool but a customer I did some work for told me that was the regulation

----------


## Claw Hama

Pretty sure the buiding code of Aust says in a very rounded off way, as long as it's 1200 high with no toe (measurements are in the code) holes you don't need a fence but I don't think this would work with the ladder issue because it leaves room for human error. Normaly a pool gate has an automatic closer on it. The ladder won't fly up on its own. Most councils are very strick on pool fences these days and most councils go by a version of the Building Code of Aust.

----------


## president_ltd

> Not sure about Vic regs but in NSW most glass has to be deamed suitable for the job ie laminated toughened, correct thickness etc and signed off on to building certifiers.

  no disagreement that a building inspection signoff is necessary and that person is signing off on all the heights being met, any adjacent fences have rails on correct side or have mesh to prevent someone using rails, that all gates have automatic closers & meet the 1500mm height for the child-proof opener etc., that the glass is laminated/toughened and probably either 10mm or 12mm depending on length, meeting the appropriate ASxxxx etc.. 
but its more a case of providing all of that is met, CAN a building inspector sign off on it, or does a building inspector need to be seeing some kind of "compliance certificate" from an accredited installer? 
(edit) e.g. the 'compliance certificate' seems to be something related to the fittings/panels themselves rather than the installer: http://www.poolfencing.com.au/contents/en-us/d11.html   

> Could end up being more expensive than having it done by someone if those timber posts move around I'd be going deeper than 500mm if it was me.

  i think 500mm should be sufficient, particularly as it will be going thru an existing concrete slab around the pool, i.e. there will be a huge mass of concrete. 
agree on the risk of wood posts mind you, hence why i asked.  cheers.  :Smilie:

----------


## president_ltd

> Can I add another question 
> Do you need a fence around an above ground pool of you remove the ladder while the pool is not in use 
> I don't have a pool but a customer I did some work for told me that was the regulation

  the regs are fairly clear, you can generally call your local council & they will have a "fact sheet" on the regs. 
using one source on the internet (although i haven't verified that this accurately quotes the regulation, i have only been interested in the below-ground aspects), http://www.3029.com.au/poolregs.htm says:  

```
  OTHER CONSIDERATIONS
       Above-Ground Pools
       The walls of many above-ground pools  are lower than the height required for a safety fence described in AS 1962.1  (1.2m). Features such as decking, wall bracing, ladders, filters etc. may reduce  the effectiveness of the barrier formed by the wall of the pool. There is also  the   danger that a young child, having climbed the pool wall can fall directly  into the pool. In the case of these pools if the pool wall does not provide a  sufficient barrier then a fence at least 1.2m high constructed in accordance  with AS1926.1 or a paling or other imperforate fence at least 1.5m high may be  required to provide a barrier. 
Such a fence may not be required to be located around the full circumference of  the pool, but located so that ladders, bracing, etc cannot be accessed by a  young child.
```

 (edit) here is a better one, see http://www.frankston.vic.gov.au/libr...itle=fact4.pdf  
cheers.

----------


## ger

[quote]  does a building inspector need to be seeing some kind of "compliance certificate" from an accredited installer?[quote] 
No
we had one built by a professional NO certificate issued BUT
the building inspector came and checked it to see if it
was compliant with all regulations (in Victoria)

----------


## president_ltd

Thanks Ger, that is my understanding too. 
anyone think anything to the contrary?

----------


## Riley

I only have experience in NSW but don't imagine it to be different
Council will not ask for a Certificate of compliance they will inspect it but a private certifier will . If you DIY he will then have to get off his bum and inspect it himself and certify it himself.
2800mm span in 2 x 1400's mean you will need to use 8mm toughened to comply (10mm toughened for us is the same price) 
DO NOT use laminated glass.
If your timber post is structurally adequately fixed yes you can use it. You have the choice of  using glass clamps or a powder coated glazing channel on the timber.  Your center posts can be round or square , Stainless or ally, fluted or glass clamps .
One thing to be aware of : 
Some councils use the regulations in the Swimming pool act, and on a few points this conflicts with the BCA and the current ASA's .
Post some specifics and a pic. 
Hope this helps
Brett Thompson

----------


## ger

here are a couple of links that might help *www.poolfencing.qld.gov.au  * *Victoria -* http://www.dms.dpc.vic.gov.au/

----------


## stan250

> Can I add another question 
> Do you need a fence around an above ground pool of you remove the ladder while the pool is not in use 
> I don't have a pool but a customer I did some work for told me that was the regulation

  
In South Australia the regs specifically state that it is not acceptable  to say that the the ladder of an above ground pool will be removed and therefore not to fence.
It may, depending on the height of the pool, be possible just to fence in the ladder or the area where the ladder usually attaches, but regs like this change depending on the state.
There are other regs based on an Au standard, which apply to pool fencing in all states as well

----------

